# New Kimber Pro



## ejamest14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I ordered my first Kimber .45 and cant wait to shoot it. Its the Kimber Stainless Pro TLE ii with LG grips. I just had a few questions to put out there about the gun. Does anyone own this gun? How is it?... reviews, pros/cons., etc.? And also what is a good break-in ammo and a good home defense ammo? Any responses will be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, first of all I think I'm going to have to stop reading posts on this forum. Everybody talks about there new gun and it just makes me want another one!!!! I'm gonna go broke on this site!!!. Congrats on your Kimber. Dont own one but I can tell you what kind of ammo I use for self defence, and without a douht I use and fully trust the remington golden sabre bullet. I keep a mag filled with 9mm and 45. Use the cheep stuff to target practice.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. For target practice use any brand name FMJ, I agree about the Remington Golden Saber for HD.


----------

